# كيفيه الحصول على دورات او دبلومات فى السلامه المهنيه لخريجى علوم



## ابو نور بدر (24 يناير 2011)

برجاء الافاده حول كيفيه الحصول على دورات او دبلومه فى الصحه المهنيه لخريجى علوم وامكانيه عملهم كمهندسى سلامه وصحه مهنيه


----------



## محمودالحسيني (26 يناير 2011)

أتوقع أنه يمكنك التنسيق مع معاهد التدريب وأخذ دورات السلامة الأساسية ثم باقي الدورات المتقدمة ومع البحث عن العمل يمكن التوظيف بهذه الدورات مع الشهادة الاساسية للتخرج وخاصة أذا كان مجال التخرج يناسب الشركة المتقدم لها وأن الله لا يضيع عمل مجتهد وكل شيئ بقدرالله


----------



## OHS M!do (26 يناير 2011)

انا مثلا درسة هندسة ميكانيكية في الجامعة وااما الان ادرس صحة وسلامة مهنية لقد التحقت بدورة ف معهد في البلد...

ابحث عن المعاهد تدرس الصحة وسلامة المنية اخي العزيز راح تستفيد.....

تقبل مرووووري.


----------



## ايمن عمارة (7 فبراير 2011)

اتصل بى على الخاص . اخى العزيز


----------

